# Forum in English  > News  > Vulnerabilities  >  iaaedqan.dll

## vdl

My NTB was not able to connect the microsoft site neither antivirus upgrade sites.

I had performed several scan with Your FAANTASTIC :
setup_7.0.0.290_10.10.2009_09-42.exe
setup_9.0.0.722_08.01.2010_09-16.exe

and it found and erase file iaaedqan.dll.

I had search on web but no one result was be found.

Have a great new Year and thank You for Your free tool !

----------

